# cobia seminar at hooters in destin???



## rabbit (Feb 26, 2009)

i forgot the date. anybody help me out, lol.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## rabbit (Feb 26, 2009)

thanks guys, i'll write it down this time, lol.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Happening today don't forget!


----------

